# difference between tricyclic and ssri anti depressant



## stv98765 (Dec 24, 2007)

i've been on celexa ssri 30mg for 2 wks now, and no relief this time around.should i ask the doctor to swtich me to another ssri or should i switch to a tricyclic? does anyone have experience with both of them? do u think tricyclic will work?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I actually take both, elavil 30 mg/day for IBS pain and paxil 30 mg/day for anxiety. I think it takes at least 2 weeks minimum before a ssri works, the older trycyclics take even longer, up to 6 weeks I think. I'd give it a bit more time before switching.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might give it another week or so to be sure it isn't going to work for you.Typically tricyclics tend to be a bit better for the pain of IBS than SSRIs.Usually if they switch antidepressants they tend to try the other class first.There are also the SNRI's which can have some of the benefits of both. Cymbalta is one of those that seems to work for some people. It is approved both for depression and pain so that can be another thing to try.K.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Typically Anti Depressant should be given 6-8 weeks to feel any positive effects!!!!!Give it time, if you dont wait you wont feel the good effects from any of the meds you try wether they are SSRI or Tricyclic.


----------

